# Spouse visa appeal Overturned



## AiyeshaD (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello all,

So today i got an email from BHC that they have overturned the decision Alhumdulillah. They told me to submit my TB certificate along with passport. The question is my Certificate is going to expire on 4th April so shall i submit that or do the test again and submit new one ?
And another thing is. After submitting the passport how long does it take for ihs payment n issuing visa ?


----------



## Shraddha123 (Sep 7, 2016)

Ohhhh Congratulations I knew there was some hope, So happy for you ❤


----------



## DrQaiser (Mar 19, 2015)

Congratulations ❤&#55357;&#56469;


----------



## pie777 (Oct 1, 2016)

Hello,

You need to re-pay your IHS and provide the Visa Center the new IHS number and evidence of payment. From my understanding, your TB test certificate needs to be valid when you enter UK. When you submit your passport for the vignette- you can either give a copy new TB test certificate and attach a letter telling that your certificate will expire soon. Or if you will enter the UK before the first TB test certificate expiration , then theres no need to provide a new one, depends really about timing,


----------



## ILR1980 (Feb 5, 2016)

Congrats
If you have got the refund of IHS payment after getting refusal then need to pay IHS charge again and send them this new IHS number after making payment along with passport. My understanding is TB cerficate should be valid at the time of making visa application as seen many people traveled with expired TB certificate after UKVI took more than 6 months to decide the application and they had no issue at airport but you can get new one for to be on safe side

It should not take much longer now after you provide them these documenta they asked


----------

